# Soon to be new owner



## mrtwig (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi

I have been reading this forum since I ordered my TTS Coupe at the end of April

Was given delivery date originally of March 09 (!!??) but its a company car and I kicked off and got it moved to early August...

Was told yesterday that it had been built and now is awaiting shipping...

Anyone know what that means - ie how long I am looking at having to wait.

Ordered through Swindon Audi if that matters...

Loving the idea of July 20th meet...will it be here by then?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you are still welcome on the 20th even with out your TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. If the TT is ''awaiting shipping'' then id guess 2-3 weeks as they wont just ship your car over here on its own they will ship a hole bunch at a time. Not 100% sure though maybe someone else can help.


----------

